# Ain't No "Only Children" of God



## toddpedlar (Aug 17, 2008)

Posted this on my blog today:



> In his sermon today on 1 Peter 1:22, our pastor discussed the love of the brethren for each other that is commanded in that verse:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

